# Grizzly G0824



## Kamloopsendo (Feb 18, 2017)

Anyone have a G0824, looking for a 1440 gearhead with large bore spindle and this does look good.  Does the "made in an ISO 9001 Factory" mean much or is this the standard chinese lathe that's going to have to be taken completely apart and carefully refitted to get it to work properly.  Thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## fitterman1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Nice looking piece of kit.

ISO 9001 Factory .................................................................................................................................................. Yes
Certified by a Nationally Recognized Testing Laboratory (NRTL) .......................................................................... No

Can't do LH threads, and compound rigidity are what i've noticed going by the Grizzly brochure. Offer them 4 and a half.
As for rework - guaranteed

Apologies, this lathe can do LH threads as tomh has brought to my attention. I have looked deeper into it and discovered this lathe is made in Taiwan rather than China. I know from experience that Taiwanese lathes are better built,  but to me it still means tuning up and for the price being asked, a secondhand toolroom lathe would be a better prospect.


----------



## tomh (Feb 18, 2017)

If you are talking about the 14x40 ? 
YES it will cut left hand threads, and the compound is plenty strong.  
That looks like a nice lathe with DRO  for the money, and that is defiantly a plug and play, no way would I take that 14x40 apart!


----------



## BGHansen (Feb 18, 2017)

ISO certification means an auditor came in and reviewed process control paperwork (for example) and the entity being audited shows evidence that they are following their documented processes.  Basically document what you do, do what you document.  Doesn't mean the product is good or not, just that it was made by following the documented processes.

I used to work at the Lansing Car Assembly plant in Lansing, MI.  We had an ISO audit coming up; production was worried about passing a few of the documented checks.  One in particular was checking the height and width of the robotically applied urethane bead to the windshield.  Process control paperwork said the bead had to be between 8 - 14 mm tall, checked once at the start and end of the shift.  Our tool room made up throw away Delrin step gauges at those heights.  ISO:  How do you know the step gauges are truly 8 mm and 14 mm tall?  We check them with a calipers.  How do you know the calipers are accurate?  They are zero'd on an 8 mm and/or 14 mm gauge block before checking the blocks.  How do you know the gauge blocks are correct?  We didn't have certification letters from Mitutoyo or whoever made the blocks.  We could buy the specific standards from Starrett for around $60 each.  So, our elegant solution was to simply remove the process control document.  We still did the check to ensure we were producing a quality car without windshield leaks, but the process control document was removed from the books until the audit was over.  Passed our ISO certs with flying colors.

IMHO ISO isn't a bad thing, but it's highly overrated.  Just another group out there who created their own market to make money.  Potentially, no value added to the end product, smart people can easily get certified but it doesn't mean the products are any good.  Conversely, non-ISO products can be fine.  I'd rather buy something from a long-standing USA company without ISO certification than a start up new Chinese company with ISO certs.  Proof in the pudding is the long-term success of the company staying in business; customers figure out pretty quickly if they're buying garbage and the bad producers go away.  

Here's a snip of the Grizzly G0709 lathe manual.  Most of Grizzly's lathes are produced from non-ISO, non-UL certified factories.  Many of us have lathes from Grizzly and are very happy with our non-ISO factory produced machines.




Sorry for the soap box rant . . .

Bruce


----------



## Kamloopsendo (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks for the comments guys, particularly Bruce's explanation of the ISO 9001 thing (I've wondered what that was all about for some time).  I note tho' that the G0709 does not have CSA or UL certification.  If the G0824 doesn't have it this might screw me up when I try to bring it across the border (I live in Canada).  Grizzly for some reason won't (can't) ship that particular lathe (G0824) into Canada so I was thinking drive to Bellingham as it's only about 3 1/2 hrs from my house and pick it up.  Might be a problem at the border without CSA or UL certification.  I"m surprised that one can sell none UL listed electrical appliances in the US.


----------



## Kamloopsendo (Feb 18, 2017)

With regard to the ISO thing, I just looked up info on a G0765 which I have on my bench ( my son's lathe which I have 'cause he's in Grad school in Houston and has no room).   The G0765 is also produced in an ISO 9001 factory and consistent with Bruce's comments there is NO indication that this improved quality control.   I have had every single part of that lathe apart to adjust, clean, stone machine marks on gibs etc. etc.  After all this the ways are not really accurate as when one slides the carriage along it becomes tight in some spots and loose in others.  I have adjusted the carriage as best I can to get an "average" fit but it still is not quite right, definitely gets loose as one approaches the tailstock end of the ways.  I'm NOT impressed, but with quite a bit of time it's become a useable little lathe but obviously the ISO 9001 deal is in this case at least rather meaningless.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 21, 2017)

The stuff I've bought at Grizzly have never been questioned as to electrical certifications.


----------



## Kamloopsendo (Mar 21, 2017)

Well in the end I've decided to go with (and have ordered) a PM 1340 GT lathc which I'll be  bringing accros myself into Canada from Bellingham Wa, so nice to know that the CSA thing is not an issue.  Thanks for the thoughts and info guys, much appreciated.
Alex


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 21, 2017)

The 1340 is a nice looking lathe.  I have and ancestor of that machine,  Busy Bee 12X37.   Has worked well for 36 years!


----------



## sjg (Dec 23, 2017)

I just saw this in grizzly's "new for 2017" list, 2" spindle bore sounds great... but then the threads it can cut seem somewhat limited compared to the 709 (which I'd so far thought to get - if/when can make room)


----------



## Kamloopsendo (Dec 24, 2017)

Started this thread in February, finally got my PM 1340GT in August and today spun the spindle under power for the first time!  Spent a lot of time (and as it turned out money too) spinning my wheels to get a VFD installed.  I ultimately went with Mark Jacobs control system and it went in seamlessly and the VFD programmed easily.  I'm still screwing around as I had the box to house the input power and VFD, fuses etc made commercially and the guy did not build quite what I wanted so want to get it exactly right before I move the lathe into it's final position and get it set up and leveled (access to the panel will be fairly restricted once the lathe is back in position).   Buddy of mine bought the 1440 BV from Matt at PM and while the lathe has turned out nicely he did have some fun getting the chuck to seat as properly.  It does have a variable speed drive, DRO and full 2" bore for a hell of a good price too.  Both lathes the 1440 BV and the 1340GT have ultimately turned out to be pretty nice machines.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 24, 2017)

Kamloopsendo said:


> Started this thread in February, finally got my PM 1340GT in August and today spun the spindle under power for the first time!  Spent a lot of time (and as it turned out money too) spinning my wheels to get a VFD installed.  I ultimately went with Mark Jacobs control system and it went in seamlessly and the VFD programmed easily.  I'm still screwing around as I had the box to house the input power and VFD, fuses etc made commercially and the guy did not build quite what I wanted so want to get it exactly right before I move the lathe into it's final position and get it set up and leveled (access to the panel will be fairly restricted once the lathe is back in position).   Buddy of mine bought the 1440 BV from Matt at PM and while the lathe has turned out nicely he did have some fun getting the chuck to seat as properly.  It does have a variable speed drive, DRO and full 2" bore for a hell of a good price too.  Both lathes the 1440 BV and the 1340GT have ultimately turned out to be pretty nice machines.



I can't imagine having a machine sitting around for four months and not having at least powered it up!  It would be like placing a steak in front of my dog and telling him" No!".  You have some kind of will power!


----------



## Kamloopsendo (Dec 24, 2017)

Inept and not too swift would be more accurate!!!


----------

